# Eating cats question



## budgetprepp-n

Is there a medicine that you should feed the cat as it grows to keep back
Diseases? <is that spelled right for this application? 

Please don't get upset over this question I may need to know this someday.
They look easy to raise.


----------



## Ragnarök

Oh boy


----------



## Sockpuppet

budgetprepp-n said:


> ....Dezes....


Did you mean, "Diseases"?


----------



## Notsoyoung

If you are thinking about raising cats for food, not really a good idea. Rabbits are about the same size, cost less to feed, easier to raise, and reproduce quicker. If nothing else, cats are carnivores and their primary food source needs to be meat/fish, which costs allot more then grains/grasses for the food you would need for rabbits.


----------



## Camel923

Notsoyoung said:


> If you are thinking about raising cats for food, not really a good idea. Rabbits are about the same size, cost less to feed, easier to raise, and reproduce quicker. If nothing else, cats are carnivores and their primary food source needs to be meat/fish, which costs allot more then grains/grasses for the food you would need for rabbits.


Ask your local Chinese buffet.


----------



## Slippy

budgetprepp-n said:


> Is there a medicine that you should feed the cat as it grows to keep back
> Dezes? <is that spelled right for this application?
> 
> Please don't get upset over this question I may need to know this someday.
> They look easy to raise.


Moderators,

It took every ounce of strength that I could muster NOT to write what I wanted to write. May I get a gold star or a happy face award today?

Thanks
Slippy


----------



## Maine-Marine

Slippy said:


> Moderators,
> 
> It took every ounce of strength that I could muster NOT to write what I wanted to write. May I get a gold star or a happy face award today?
> 
> Thanks
> Slippy


I aint a moderator...but here you go

 ::clapping::


----------



## ntxwheels

Slippy said:


> Moderators,
> 
> It took every ounce of strength that I could muster NOT to write what I wanted to write. May I get a gold star or a happy face award today?
> 
> Thanks
> Slippy


10 likes for Slippy.


----------



## Inor

Don't eat cats. They are much more useful for making violins than for food.


----------



## dwight55

Where I live, . . . this bumper sticker message says it all:

"So many cats, . . . so few recipes"

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## mcangus

LOL this guy serious or is he the forum joker?


----------



## Slippy

mcangus said:


> LOL this guy serious or is he the forum joker?


Budget is most likely serious and is a darn good "Idea Man". Check out some of his other threads, he has some very good ideas and has implemented many of them. He's a good guy.


----------



## Moonshinedave

Don't think I'd advise eating cats, but having them around would be a good idea if things go south. After SHTF I'd foresee things like rats and mice becoming more troublesome. There were very good reasons people had cats throughout history, not just for pets, and especially not for food.


----------



## Moonshinedave

Slippy said:


> Budget is most likely serious and is a darn good "Idea Man". Check out some of his other threads, he has some very good ideas and has implemented many of them. He's a good guy.


I'll second that Budget, is good people, likes to think outside the box, which is a very good thing.


----------



## Tennessee

Ummmmmm CATS. I assume cats is code


----------



## Mish

Bush did it!! It can't be that bad!!


----------



## 7052

Years back, I had a co-worker that grew up in Northern China (near the Mongolian border) and he had eaten both cat and dog. He said he didn't mind the taste of dog, but never quite likes cat. More on point, he said raising cats for food was a loss. Too much food, too much "development time", etc for the amount of meat you get. The ones they ate were those strays they caught.

As mentioned previously by another, rabbits are a MUCH better way to raise meat at your house. Not to mention their waste is actually usable.


----------



## Inor

Moonshinedave said:


> Don't think I'd advise eating cats, but having them around would be a good idea if things go south. After SHTF I'd foresee things like rats and mice becoming more troublesome. There were very good reasons people had cats throughout history, not just for pets, and especially not for food.


Antonio Stradivari made some of the worlds greatest violins using cat gut for the strings. I repeat, do not eat cats! Use them to bring a little culture into your world!


----------



## James m

If you want to eat an animal. A pet type animal it can't have its shots. So you'll be running from the dog catcher whoever for having animals without shots. Before anything bad happens anyway. Or that's what I hear anyway....


----------



## AquaHull

We used to call that new fangled monofilament fishing line "Cat Gut"

Y'all Boy,go grab sum a dat Cat Gut and snell me a hook.


----------



## oddapple

Dezes? <is that spelled right for this application""

Too stupid to keep. Is a dezez...

This is why multiple lethal diseases. If there was another side to join, this thread would do it. Disgusting.

If someone is reduced to suffering like that put them out of everyone's misery. Not routing arabs to make room for disgusting asians.


----------



## Slippy

oddapple said:


> Dezes? <is that spelled right for this application""
> 
> Too stupid to keep. Is a dezez...
> 
> This is why multiple lethal diseases. If there was another side to join, this thread would do it. Disgusting.
> 
> If someone is reduced to suffering like that put them out of everyone's misery. Not routing arabs to make room for disgusting asians.


That clears things up.


----------



## Inor

Slippy said:


> That clears things up.


::clapping:::lol:::clapping:::lol:::clapping::


----------



## Mish

I'm confused.


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> I'm confused.


And all this time I've been calling you Mish.


----------



## Moonshinedave

Inor said:


> Antonio Stradivari made some of the worlds greatest violins using cat gut for the strings. I repeat, do not eat cats! Use them to bring a little culture into your world!


Nice thought Inor, but I don't think Catgut was ever really made from cats, more like Sheep (I didn't know that, I looked it up) and wasn't it more the wood Antonio Stradivari used that was believed to be one of the reasons for never duplicated success? I remember hearing once it was purposed that extremely harsh winters years before Stradivari was born produced wood with tighter grain than normal was believed to be part of his success (this was from memory, I was too lazy to look that up) 
Anyway, don't eat cats.


----------



## SoCal92057

In 1982 I was in Korea and walked by a butcher shop with about a half dozen puppies tied up outside on short lengths of rope. Sad, very sad.


----------



## Sharkbait

Jeesh,I just use cats to keep the mice and small rodent population down.

Look into raising rabbits and chickens.Tilapia is also easy if you have the room.


----------



## James m

http://nationalreport.net/wildlife-connect-announces-feral-cut-hunts-in-7-us-cities/

They were contemplating having a feral cat season in my area but I haven't heard anything recently.


----------



## MrsInor

oddapple said:


> Dezes? <is that spelled right for this application""
> 
> Too stupid to keep. Is a dezez...
> 
> This is why multiple lethal diseases. If there was another side to join, this thread would do it. Disgusting.
> 
> If someone is reduced to suffering like that put them out of everyone's misery. Not routing arabs to make room for disgusting asians.


Where is Denton? He seems to be able to translate.


----------



## ntxwheels

Slippy said:


> And all this time I've been calling you Mish.


Well let me be Frank


----------



## keith9365

SoCal92057 said:


> In 1982 I was in Korea and walked by a butcher shop with about a half dozen puppies tied up outside on short lengths of rope. Sad, very sad.


I saw this with my own eyes at an outdoor market in Pusan S. Korea. This woman had live cats and dogs to butcher along with ones ready to cook. I've never been that hungry.


----------



## Slippy

ntxwheels said:


> Well let me be Frank


Dad?


----------



## Seneca

Eating cat's?
You can eat about anything if you are hungry enough. Cats would be a meal of a last resort.


----------



## Mish

Why am I the only one that has pussy jokes on my mind?!!! I can't be the only one!!!


----------



## keith9365

Mish said:


> Why am I the only one that has pussy jokes on my mind?!!! I can't be the only one!!!


No no, I can assure you when the eating cat thread started most of us grinned and thought yeah baby, I would eat that cat anytime.....


----------



## jimb1972

Mish said:


> Why am I the only one that has pussy jokes on my mind?!!! I can't be the only one!!!


I have come up with half a dozen referencing pussy and eating, but have restrained myself. Slippy probably has 20 ready to go.


----------



## Mish

I feel much better now!! Geez!!
Ok, sorry for the detailing of this thread, back to discussing eating pussy cats.


----------



## Kahlan

It's taking everything I have to just say nothing....


----------



## keith9365

Kahlan said:


> It's taking everything I have to just say nothing....


Let it out baby!


----------



## Kahlan

Dang it I had a pic I wanted to post but can't seem to get it to work from my phone.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

well,,,,,At least I got thread going and people talking


----------



## A J

Regarding eating, er um felines.

I ate a Bobcat one time, was deer hunting the cedars in western Colorado and one of the guys shot a Bobcat (he passed on the very nice 4x4 I had moved his direction).

Anyway, one of the others in camp was raised in old Mexico and convinced us it was better than the SPAM I had packed. I skinned it, quartered it, rinsed in salt water and we cooked it with a little salt over cedar coals.

IT WAS DELICIOUS. Like a cross between chicken breast (it was very light colored meat) and Grouse (their typical food source in that area). Also, my dad claims that mountain lion is OK too.

I'll keep my comments about other 'types' of 'cat' eating to myself ;-)

AJ


----------



## Sharkbait

budgetprepp-n said:


> well,,,,,At least I got thread going and people talking


Yes,you did.


----------



## Stick

IIRC, Dick Summers, mountain man extraordinaire, termed mountain lion as the best vittles, even better than buffalo hump.


----------



## Denton

Sharkbait said:


> Yes,you did.


Wifey wanted to know why I was just laughing hysterically, so I showed her the free cat pick. She said it is horrible and wanted to know what is the matter with me. :lol:

She went back to watching cute kids videos.


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> Wifey wanted to know why I was just laughing hysterically,...and wanted to know what is the matter with me. :lol:


Welcome to my world...


----------



## keith9365

I guess I'm warped too. I damn near shot coffee out of my nose laughing at the free cat pic!


----------



## Sharkbait

LOL,yea,I may be a serious prepper,but I never said I wasn't a little bent.


----------



## James m

A dogs life.


----------



## Denton

Sharkbait said:


> LOL,yea,I may be a serious prepper,but I never said I wasn't a little bent.


Slow down on your ascent and you shouldn't get bent.


----------



## Sharkbait

Denton said:


> Slow down on your ascent and you shouldn't get bent.


I'm just still wound up getting everything together.The wife will be home in about 10 min,then my tail lights will be a blur.


----------



## turbo6

Mad Cat is the only "deze" I worry about. Once a horde of those things attack your ankles, you better hope you got some catnip on hand.


----------



## James m

All's well that ends well.


----------



## keith9365

Denton said:


> Slow down on your ascent and you shouldn't get bent.


Dont travel faster than your smallest bubble!


----------



## A J

Since I appear to be the only one that has eaten/prepared cat. I should probably expound a bit on some general preparation/eating guidelines.

1) Cleanliness is key.
2) Be gentle, 'cat' flesh is tender and should not 'man handled' until it's already warmed up.
3) While preparing it, go slow at first, you can up the cadence when it's about 1/2 done.
4) Always always compliment the cook, if you're lucky, you'll get seconds!

There you go, 
AJ


----------



## Mish

A J said:


> Since I appear to be the only one that has eaten/prepared cat. I should probably expound a bit on some general preparation/eating guidelines.
> 
> 1) Cleanliness is key.
> 2) Be gentle, 'cat' flesh is tender and should not 'man handled' until it's already warmed up.
> 3) While preparing it, go slow at first, you can up the cadence when it's about 1/2 done.
> 4) Always always compliment the cook, if you're lucky, you'll get seconds!
> 
> There you go,
> AJ


LOL That's hot!!


----------



## Prepadoodle

I dunno, but people must eat them since there seems to be more than one way to skin one.


----------



## thepeartree

Depends on whether you want the fur whole or split down the middle...


----------



## bigwheel

Cat meat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Old SF Guy

budgetprepp-n said:


> well,,,,,At least I got thread going and people talking


Hey it beat the hell out of my last thread.... haven't seen you in a while buddy. Good to hear from you again.


----------



## Sockpuppet

Here is a pic of budget in his garage today......

View attachment 7704


----------



## Ragnarök

animals are animals..they are all protein. humans are humans they are also protein...


----------



## Ragnarök

this is most people post shtf well into starvation


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Is a crazy cat lady still a crazy cat lady after an apocalypse, or just a prepper with foresight?


----------



## James m

I went to petsmart today, and they had the biggest cat I have ever seen. Must've been at least 25-30 pounds. He was only $60 because he had back problems. There was also a little black and white with a very smart look in his eye. No dogs. Was looking for dogs.


----------



## ntxwheels

I keep coming back to this thread because it's kind of like that train wreck you can't help but look at..


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Sorry I couldn't help myself


----------



## Kahlan




----------



## Kahlan

I really tried to behave and just stay out of it but I couldn't resist any longer...


----------



## Slippy




----------



## A J

Kahlan said:


> I really tried to behave and just stay out of it but I couldn't resist any longer...


Stop over thinking this Cat Eating thing. Maybe Roosters would be a better survival food for your BOL.

AJ


----------



## Kahlan

A J said:


> Stop over thinking this Cat Eating thing. Maybe Roosters would be a better survival food for your BOL.
> 
> AJ









.....


----------



## James m

I was on a mission to pick up chicks. I tried the cashier at pet smart. Then a young lady selling cell phones at best buy, but no luck. So I guess the moral to the story is, the best place to pick up chicks is at the farmers market....


----------



## Kahlan

James m said:


> I was on a mission to pick up chicks. I tried the cashier at pet smart. Then a young lady selling cell phones at best buy, but no luck. So I guess the moral to the story is, the best place to pick up chicks is at the farmers market....











You're welcome!


----------



## SecretPrepper

When we were kids we got permits from the game commission to shoot ***** at night with a light in the orange groves. We would skin them and sell them. We had to leave a foot on to prove it wasn't cat. I did have mountain lion this year and it wasn't bad. The guy that had it said some years it is better than others and that year there was a bumper crop of rabbits and that made for better tasting cat. I do like the rat on a stick at the local Chinese buffet too.


----------



## alterego

In the shtf of the big city. Rats will be plentiful. 
Feed rats to cats. Make violin strings of the intestins. And feed the rest of the cat guts to the rats.


----------



## 7515

I see a locked thread in the the future


----------



## Mish

Kahlan said:


> I really tried to behave and just stay out of it but I couldn't resist any longer...


Behaving is no fun!!


----------



## Kahlan

Maine-Marine said:


> You are not a real member of this forum until you have had at least one thread locked.
> 
> Thats right I said it. :-o
> 
> Sort of like you are not a REAL Marine until you have had one Office Hours/NJP


Thread locking just means you're a real member of the forum. I read it on the interwebs so it must be true!


----------



## James m

I was dumb enough to look for cat pictures on Google images.  disturbing. Very disturbing.


----------



## jeff70

sorry I had to,


----------



## Sockpuppet

Sockpuppet said:


>


Yep......Cats have more advantages than just eating.


----------



## jro1

.....mind if I post this in the "things that make you say WTF" section on Tacoma World?


----------



## Old SF Guy

A J said:


> Stop over thinking this Cat Eating thing. Maybe Roosters would be a better survival food for your BOL.
> 
> AJ


cause why? eating a cock is better than eatin a pussy? well damn...thats a matter of perspective....


----------



## sparkyprep

Please please please don't let this thread die.


----------



## keith9365

Mish said:


> Behaving is no fun!!


Yep! You gotta at least stick your toe over the line once in a while or life gets boring!


----------



## jro1

what he^said!


----------



## James m

Old SF Guy said:


> cause why? eating a cock is better than eatin a pussy? well damn...thats a matter of perspective....


Because cats always seem to get bigger, on the other hand roosters never seem to get any bigger no matter what you do.


----------



## jro1

James m said:


> Because cats always seem to get bigger, on the other hand roosters never seem to get any bigger no matter what you do.


thats what she said!


----------



## keith9365

Old SF Guy said:


> cause why? eating a cock is better than eatin a pussy? well damn...thats a matter of perspective....


Man, you F'in kill me sometimes! Thats some funny shit right there!


----------



## A J

Old SF Guy said:


> cause why? eating a cock is better than eatin a pussy? well damn...thats a matter of perspective....


Depends if you are the Cat or the Rooster, don't it?

AJ


----------



## Sockpuppet

Blonde chick with a nice pussy.
View attachment 7727


----------



## jro1

I punch cats in the face for fun!


----------



## Mish

Old SF Guy said:


> cause why? eating a cock is better than eatin a pussy? well damn...thats a matter of perspective....


It was just that one time in college!! I was young and drunk!! I didn't know what I was doing!!


----------



## Old SF Guy

Mish said:


> It was just that one time in college!! I was young and drunk!! I didn't know what I was doing!!


well thats your problem...how ya gonna get good just doing it one time???? Practice Mish...Practice....


----------



## Mish

Old SF Guy said:


> well thats your problem...how ya gonna get good just doing it one time???? Practice Mish...Practice....


You're right, sir!! 
I will get right on that, sir!!


----------



## just mike

Sorry could not help myself.
View attachment 7735


----------



## Old SF Guy

I think Mish's significant other owes me a debt of gratitude.....


----------



## James m

It's amazing that you can eat the same cat over and over. It's like a cornucopia or something. It just keeps coming and coming.


----------



## Mish

Old SF Guy said:


> I think Mish's significant other owes me a debt of gratitude.....


Lol
I'm just playing innocent for you silly boys. My husband has more than he can handle.  hehe


----------



## survival

budgetprepp-n said:


> Please don't get upset over this question I may need to know this someday.


My grandfather and a friend of mine (when I was in high school) were traveling somewhere and my grandfather stopped at a Veterans cemetery to have a quick snack. He opened some deviled ham he had been carrying in the car and when offered to my friend, my friend said "lord no I'm not that hungry to eat that stuff". My grandfather said "You don't know what being hungry is".

I will never forgot the look in his eye when he said that. A mixture of chills, horror and sadness all in one.

My grandfather lived through the great depression and served in WWII, so I know he _had _to eat one (or more) along the way.

Like Seneca mentioned, if your hungry enough..... and Bigwheel posted a great link about other countries traditions.

However, its taboo in America, and it all depends on what you would do in that situation. As far as preventing diseases, I would figure if you were that down on your luck in a situation, you probably wouldn't care at that point and/or half the population would fight you over one if it strolled into town risking your life anyways.

As others mentioned, if you want to raise something, look into chickens or rabbits.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

Sockpuppet said:


> Here is a pic of budget in his garage today......
> 
> View attachment 7704


LOL But really you don't think the sheep will be eating Tabby when they can't find any food?

Lets be real people will eat cats when they are hungry -Might as well get some information
and maybe someone has some good recipes

I'm sorry but this is just to much fun

with rabbits or chickens someone can steal them. With cats you could let them
go wild and just pick one off now and then for meat. Like with a big rat trap or something.
And in just 3 or 4 meals you will have a enough fur for linings for your boots to keep 
your feet warm. I'm just saying,,,,,


----------



## Sockpuppet

Mish said:


> It was just that one time in college!!


Just once? I'm skeptical. :lol:



Mish said:


> I was young and drunk!!


Uh hu. And now you're what? :razz:



Mish said:


> I didn't know what I was doing!!


If you do it enough times, you know you get really, really, good at it. :wink:


----------



## Mish

Sockpuppet said:


> Just once? I'm skeptical. :lol:
> 
> Uh hu. And now you're what? :razz:
> 
> If you do it enough times, you know you get really, really, good at it. :wink:


Are you encouraging me to be a lesbian?!!


----------



## James m

Mish said:


> Are you encouraging me to be a lesbian?!!


Don't try to deny it.


----------



## oldgrouch

My cat might be a fat, mean tempered, and egocentric SOB, but I love him too much to eat him. He makes me laugh at his attitude, and these days laughter is very important.


----------



## ntxwheels

oldgrouch said:


> My cat might be a fat, mean tempered, and egocentric SOB, but I love him too much to eat him. He makes me laugh at his attitude, and these days laughter is very important.


Hey, are you married to my sister?


----------



## Sockpuppet

Mish said:


> Are you encouraging me to be a lesbian?!!


Well, perhaps bisexual, and only if I can come watch......and maybe even join in. :twisted:


----------



## Smokin04

just mike said:


> Sorry could not help myself.
> View attachment 7735


Okay first Mike....ewww. I just threw up in my mouth...literally...had to clean off my keyboard because vomit droplets shot out of my nose.

But to the OP...
I have had to eat pussy numerous times in my life. Mostly in my adulthood. After high school, I was actually homeless and living in my car. I found that when your desperate, you'll do irrational things. On several occasions, I would find a random pussy just wandering around. Sometimes I'd find them at work...or maybe at a pool hall. They would be so nice and friendly that I couldn't resist petting them. And since I was homeless, I would often wonder where they'd run off to when they left. They must have a place where they call home, right? Every now and again, the pussy was so nice to me that they would allow me to follow them home...especially when it was raining out. It turns out pussy doesn't seem to like being alone when they're all wet. This happened to me on numerous occasions...the wet pussy thing I mean. So when at their place, I would pet it, and pet it, and pet it, so hard hoping that the poor pussy would just dry off. It never worked like I planned. It turns out that when you pet them hard, they shake over and over which just spreads the wetness all over the place. A minor set back most times...but now the desparation sets in. When that happened, I just realized that nothing would help this poor pussy. So I put it out of its misery and ate it. I swear, the pussy I ate must have been eating a lot of tuna or something because it had a peculiar odor to it. But I was desperate. I know...poor pussy right? I did have regret the following mornings (in most cases) because I had wished that they all had eaten less seafood. Man if they could only drink a pina colada or something...

Morale of the story is...yes pussy is edible. I have done it many times when I had to and my advice is this: When they're wet, it takes a lot of effort for the meal to be satisfying. To sustain yourself on just eating pussy, it will take lots of trial and error to get the prep just right. And after all that effort...the fulfilled feeling you will receive depends a lot on the pussy you just ate. So pick right...I like the nice athletic ones...they don't seem to smell like tuna as much. Cheers.


----------



## Kahlan

Smokin04 said:


> I swear, the pussy I ate must have been eating a lot of tuna or something because it had a peculiar odor to it. But I was desperate. I know...poor pussy right? I did have regret the following mornings (in most cases) because I had wished that they all had eaten less seafood. Man if they could only drink a pina colada or something...


This is wrong... so so wrong. Pussy is disappointed in you!


----------



## Smokin04

Too soon? LOL!


----------



## jeff70

Ok 1 more,


----------



## bigwheel

Some of them will eat mice.


----------



## Daddy O

My cat could feed a family in Africa for a week. I'd send him if I had an address to ship him to.


----------



## James m

At a book store.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Didn't read all the posts, but indeed, easier and way more protein in rabbits, Although i have seen the book "101 ways to wok your dog"


----------



## 1skrewsloose

keith9365 said:


> I saw this with my own eyes at an outdoor market in Pusan S. Korea. This woman had live cats and dogs to butcher along with ones ready to cook. I've never been that hungry.


Never been there, but in Lima, Peru, almost the same thing, baby goats, chickens and pigs, you pick the one you want! Can't get much fresher than that!! They don't have much for keeping food cool at most places.


----------



## keith9365

Kahlan said:


> This is wrong... so so wrong. Pussy is disappointed in you!
> View attachment 7746


I can tell you from experience, if the pussy aint happy then I'm going to be very frustrated and will probably drink to much...


----------



## Dubyagee




----------



## bigwheel

They also have good Lima beans I betcha.


----------



## paraquack

Go ahead, make my day. I double dog dare you! 
View attachment 7795


----------



## Inor

Even Chuck Norris' cat is bad ass!


----------



## Jeep

I have 2 new ones, Ruckus and Thunder, you don't even know what these kittens and I mean kittens will do to a dog


----------



## jimb1972

Can't believe the pussy eatin thread is still going.


----------



## Sockpuppet

jimb1972 said:


> Can't believe the pussy eatin thread is still going.


I can.

View attachment 7797


----------



## hawgrider

Sockpuppet said:


> I can.
> 
> View attachment 7797


Another valuable post by Pinocchio the puppet.


----------



## Arklatex

I heard they taste a little oily but they are OK with a little hot sauce.


----------

